# lost werner double diamond on Animas in Durango



## waverider (Mar 24, 2004)

*bummer about the paddle*

You were getting such awesome airs on that giant town wave it was a bummer when that raft blew into you while you were back surfing like a god and chundered you and and your paddle 8) . I hope someone finds it - good luck! J in CO


----------

